# Lisi Cosmetics



## GoldenGirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Just thought I'd give my women of color another option for foundations.  Apparently Lisi Cosmetics had a freestanding store here in Manhattan, but decided to close it down earlier this year. It's now the ELF store.  Anyway, I discovered Lisi Cosmetics foundation at the Cosmetics Market on 37th and Madison and decided to give it a try.  I LOVE IT.  Really really love the foundation.  It looks natural, it's not cakey on me, color matched well, very little oxidization.  I'd say light to medium coverage, although I use it mostly as a tinted moisturizer, mixing it with my moisturizer before applying with a brush, then setting with powder.  I was running out of it, and decided to see if they had a website and they do!  Everything is currently 50% off, and even though their store is closed and their FB and Twitter accounts haven't  been updated in a while, I decided to purchase anyway.  I actually bought quite a few items, and they were delivered yesterday.  I'm very pleased with the time frame from purchase to delivery, and with everything I bought except the gel liner, it was a little dry, but I can fix that.  

  	Anyway, just thought I'd share.  This isn't just for women of color either, they seem to have lots of different shades, as well as eyeshadows, blushes, setting spray, brushes, polishes, etc.

  	Has anyone else ordered from them?  Thoughts?  I did a search but the name didn't come up anywhere on Specktra, which was surprising.  

http://www.lisicosmetics.com/default.aspx

  	P. S. I'm not getting paid AT ALL to advertise them or anything. Just a makeup junkie like the rest of us.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think I've ever heard of them but will go check out their site. Which shade of foundation did you get?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I use 109 in the Silk Veil liquid.  I'm MUFE 177 HD and 44 Face and Body and I think NC 50 in MAC SFF.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 11, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> I use 109 in the Silk Veil liquid.  I'm MUFE 177 HD and 44 Face and Body and I think NC 50 in MAC SFF.


  	Oh okay. Thanks. I see it's Lisicosmetics.com so I'm gonna go check it out.


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 11, 2013)

I know of them from the cm too,reminds me of inglot.. Didn't buy yet,through.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 14, 2013)

The marbelized eyeshadows are excellent.


----------

